# George Bush - Republican Party



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Over 5,000 years ago, Moses said to the children of Israel, "Pick up your shovels, mount your ***** and camels, and I will lead you to the Promised Land."
Nearly 5,000 years later, Roosevelt said, "Lay down your shovels, sit on your *****, and light up a Camel; this is the Promised Land!"
Now Bush Jr. wants to steal your shovels, kick your *****, raise the price of your Camels, and mortgage the Promised Land.
Bush Jr. wants to change the Republican Party Emblem from an elephant to a condom, because it stands for inflation, protects a bunch of pricks, halts production, and gives a false sense of security while one is being screwed.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Ken,

WOW!!!!!.....LOL......If you thought that one up....I have to commend you on it. Good stuff!!!!  Although I think you may make certain people a "little uncomfortable" with saying that....however, I agree!!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken, you have been talking to your grandfather haven't you? That is from back in the 1960's (maybe 70's) about another man, but it is still as funny today as it was then. Differs from my opinion, but funny none the less.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Ken,

I can't believe you wrote that!!! And if you did copy it, I can't believe you put it on this site!

From someone who knows you pretty well.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

ref,
If he did not write it without giving credit to the author it is called plagiarism....however it is still pretty good...I have not heard that one.

Why would you question him on putting it on this fourm.....just a question...."I dont know him that well".....lol.... :wink: It is still funny .....condom....."false sense of security"......lol........I think alot of people are afraid to "ruffle the feathers of others".....nothing worng with that as long as we are all "somewhat" civil.....take care!!!!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Old as the hills ............ heard it in grade school. Hell, there is even a web site saying the same of Clinton......

http://www.netjeff.com/humor/item.cgi?f ... ueComittee

Hmmmm........ is that where you copied it from.......


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Ken, I noticed some questioned where you got it or if you came up with it on your own or whatever? Nobody argued that they wern't getting screwed? Maybe they don't know any better?

TC


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Hey Ken, I noticed some questioned where you got it or if you came up with it on your own or whatever? Nobody argued that they wern't getting screwed? Maybe they don't know any better?


The majority of the American people already decided that in the last election. Stop whimpering and move on......... :lol:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Gohon could you please tell me what the latest approval rating is?

TC


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

tail chaser said:


> Gohon could you please tell me what the latest approval rating is?


You mean that thing that goes up and down like a yo-yo for all Presidents. That thing which is higher today than Clintons at this time in his term. Come on now, you know better than to open yourself up with a question like that.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Show me the numbers Gohon I think you are blowing smoke show me ratings of Clinton and Bush lets see them if you are so sure.

TC


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

Approval ratings don't mean anything. Thank goodness we have a president in office who is more concerned about the safety of this counrty than his approval ratings. Clinton was the master of floating trial balloons to see what his approval rating would be if he tried something. Then he would do what ever would give him the highest approval rating, right or wrong. A President should be a leader and do the right thing for a country, not sit back and say...oh will my approval rating go down if I do this. Tail Chaser since you seem to be a Clinton fan and want to talk about his approval ratings, how about we talk about Clinton lieing to a Grand Jury and getting away with it. You and I would of gone to jail for that. How about we talk about how Clinton was having oral sex with a 19 year old intern in the White House. Boy that's something to be proud of. I bet that gave Clinton high approval ratings with all the 16 year old boys in this country. How about we talk about Whitwater, travel gate, Somlia, and this list goes on why Bill Clinton was the biggest joke of a President we ever had.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

TC, since you seem to follow the Clinton plan of sticking your finger in the air to see which way the wind is blowing, figure this one out........ When President Bush was re-elected his approval rating by all of your favorite polls was at 48%. Yet he soundly beat your hero Kerry. Figure that one out. I think Clintons actual lowest poll rating was 53%, but on the other hand he never done a damn thing for this country either. When you lead, you often upset a lot of people. Clinton never lead anything for this country unless it was a benefit for him personally. Get over it, the Democrats lost so stop whining.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Gohon said:


> I think Clintons actual lowest poll rating was 53%, but on the other hand he never done a damn thing for this country either.


I vote Repub on most issues but when I see a statement like this I have to laugh. If Clinton was allowed to run for President again he would win in a landslide. Broad statements like that really make you seem uninformed.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Storm said:


> How about we talk about Whitwater, travel gate, Somlia, and this list goes on why Bill Clinton was the biggest joke of a President we ever had.


Well I wouldn't go that far....I and most Historians would put Richard Nixon on the bottom....no one worse,more crooked,or more paranoid than Tricky Dick.Took a presidential pardon to keep that turkey out of jail.And guess what....he was a Republican :eyeroll:


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Gohon sorry to catch you in a lie but it wasn't me that lied you did! Clinton nor Kerry are my heroes.

I asked you to post real numbers since you claimed Bush has a higher approval rating than clinton did, What?



> You mean that thing that goes up and down like a yo-yo for all Presidents. That thing which is higher today than Clintons at this time in his term.


Once again you righty's continue to read between the lines, If I say my favorite color isn't orange you think it must be blue! I have called Clinton "slick Willy" on this site check my post's, I don't think he was so great, he was a jerk but some of you guys can't say anything good about the jerk you voted for so blame Clinton its his fault. The only Pres I would consider a hero would be Teddy R. Not because of the connection to ND and not because he hunted and was an outdoorsman but because of what he did for working folks, he took on the corp giants.

TC


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

Storm, Since you don't live close to a US border I suggest you travel to one talk to loacal border patrol agents, customs inspectors, heck look at some of the post's on this site and see what your hero is doing or not doing for the safty of this country. Let me remind you $300 billion! Do you feel safer? I can walk accross the border up here, I spent 3 nights sleeping in my suburban within 150 yards of the border while moose hunting, and never saw 1 agent. I don't think I'm safer from an attack I think alot of people have been lead to believe they are, and they buy it.

TC


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Agree whole heartedly, security isn't any better, government is just telling you so. Come up to a border state and see what is actually happening. Yes, there have been some improvements and yes, security is tighter at most crossings, but anyone who wanted to get in, could get in.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Gohon sorry to catch you in a lie but it wasn't me that lied you did! Clinton nor Kerry are my heroes.
> I asked you to post real numbers since you claimed Bush has a higher approval rating than clinton did, What?


Sorry tail chaser but you didn't catch me in anything, though I know you have been busting your *** trying to. If you had bothered to actually read you would see I corrected the numbers in my previous post with "I think Clintons actual lowest poll rating was 53%, ". I thought Clinton got lower, I was wrong and corrected same. You can try to hide your radical left wing ideas all you want but you're fooling no one but yourself.



> Broad statements like that really make you seem uninformed


.

Okay shu, tell us all just what Clinton accomplished during his two terms. Don't even attempt the better economy propaganda as we all know that was a result of the Republicans taking over the house, the senate and ramming legislation down Clintons throat. You do remember the contract with American don't you. Come on tell us all now just what history will remember the great Clinton for.... sorry to burst your bubble but I'm informed all right, I just don't swallow the spoon fed crap you seem to have gulped down.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

So in 8 years he *NEVER* did a thing for the country.

That is so idiotic that there's no use continuing this discussion. I'm not a fan of his, but give me a break.

I never trusted Clinton from the get go. There was always something about him that was sleazy to me. He reminded me of a used car salesman.

This thread was my first adventure into the political forum....and my last. I don't care enough about it to argue who's right/wrong over the net.
Have a good one!


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Storm you're on the right track with your post. Historians recently put out Presidential rankings as Bush 20th, Clinton 21st, Reagan 11th, Carter 22nd, and Nixon 25th. Certainly doesn't put Nixon on the bottom does it. Now take a look at this ranking of moral authority and see who is dead last at 41st, http://www.americanpresidents.org/surve ... /moral.asp thats right........... their hero Clinton. Bush is at 19th. "Crisis Leadership = Bush 11th, Clinton 20th. Here is a shocker, "International Leadership" = Bush 12th and Clinton 21st.

This study was completed late 2003 so in all fairness the Presidents standings could go up or down by the end of his term. Personally I think they will go up.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> So in 8 years he *NEVER* did a thing for the country.
> That is so idiotic that there's no use continuing this discussion.


The translation to that is you can't think of a single thing he accomplished either.

Keeping a straight face I can honestly say I can't think of a single thing that Clinton actually did for this country. Where your missing the boat is you are giving the President, any President to much credit for what happens in this country. The truth is, other than moral authority and a veto pen the President has very little power. Who do you think is the most powerful politician in this country? It certainly isn't the President.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I can't pass this up so here is my two cents.

I think every president has done something good for America. However, I think the bad things Clinton did offset the good that he did. If I had to grade him I would give him a minus. As much as I dislike Hillary, I think she was the brains of that administration. I didn't care for him or her as a person, but I keep hoping against all odds that as they grow older they will become better people.

Now for Bush. He is really ticking me off over this illegal immigration thing. He has a soft spot for the illegal aliens, but it is the Achilles heal of United States security. We were attacked with our own aircraft last time, so we put most of our effort there. That is short sighted and naive. Where did our security people get their training certifications from Cracker Jack boxes? Just because they still ride camels doesn't mean they are stupid enough to try the same plan again.

The fact is I don't have any hero politicians. I always told my children I didn't care if they became doctors, attorney's , millionaires or what, as long as they turned out decent people. With those standards I am very happy how my children turned out. I feel the same about politicians. I want' someone who at least tries to do the right thing.

Tax breaks were ok, but it would be better to offer them for reinvestments in business, or in America through savings bonds until the economy recovers. Will the economy recover? I think it went beyond stability and could not continue. It was a false market, so why blame Bush or Clinton.

The war in Iraq: We should have finished the job in the early 1990's and we wouldn't be there today. Bush senior got some bad recommendations from his people. That said we are in it and better finish it or we are worse off than when we started. Again where did our intelligence people get their training? Where ever it was I wouldn't recommend it. There is one bad thing Clinton did, gut the intelligence community and the congress helped him. They also set standards (after the Noriaga fiasco) for who our intelligence could deal with. Not bad people. Well if you want to catch bad people you might have to get yourself dirty too.

Drilling in Anwar (spelling). The two most important things to me are second amendment and the environment. No wonder I don't like politicians in general. Anyway, if it is only one percent of the land area give them a chance to get to the oil. If they screw up hold their feet to the fire. I suppose it isn't possible, but if they mess things up I would prefer criminal prosecution not simply a fine that gets passed on to guess who -- the consumer, you and I.

How is that for an honest and fair opinion? Serious rebuttals of substance are more than welcome. Just forget the Bush lied mantra pleeeeaaase.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Now for Bush. He is really ticking me off over this illegal immigration thing. He has a soft spot for the illegal aliens,


I've heard this said before and I don't know if it is correct or not. It seems Bush has so much on his plate now he is unwilling to put anymore on it. Most likely he figures on trying to complete a couple plans instead of just partial completing a bunch of things.

Putting the military on the borders would work but it would only be temporary as they couldn't be left there without running us into bankruptcy. I still like the idea of the government buying the lad along the border, say a 5 mile wide strip through uninhabited areas and simply moving military bases down there, or up there. That way we have the military constantly on the border with 24 hour patrols and illegal personnel would then be crossing onto federal land which would be a lot easier to control.

We get a lot of oil from Mexico and having them cut off that supply probable scares the hell out of some in congress but congress is where the answer is going to have to come from.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Jiffy,

I was off the computer all day today, so sorry for not responding right away. I know Ken better thatn ANYONE on this site. Attacking someone is usually not his style. He isn't afraid to defend his thoughts, but he usually doesn't start something. Most of the time he is pretty level-headed except when I out-shoot or out-fish him (which is quite often) : 

Ref


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Putting the military on the borders would work but it would only be temporary as they couldn't be left there without running us into bankruptcy


They are closing bases right now and should continue to do so and move them to the border and set up new bases guard routes ect. Thats a fairly simple way to solve this. BUSH IS SOFT ON HISPANIC (read that damn mexican Illegals) because of fear of the mexican vote here, fact is both parties are afraid of that. Its all politics and the country be damned :eyeroll: I'm with Ken on this. The republicans are incapable of governing and asserting themselves when there is any political capital to be lost. They make a lot of conservative promises and don't have the balls to carry them out if there is any political risk. That lack of gumption is dissappointing and the politcal correctness about mexicans and illegals is going to allow the next terroist into this country if they are not already here. We need to close our borders and deport all illegals now.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ken that was hilarious, and true of ANY political party...LOL!



> Approval ratings don't mean anything.


Ummm...I think they usually mean the percentage of people in a sample size of around a thousand or so from across the country who either approve or disapprove of something. Extrapolate all you want I guess...


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> BUSH IS SOFT ON HISPANIC (read that damn mexican Illegals) because of fear of the mexican vote here


The fact that the President is not/never running for any political office again kind of sinks that theory. Other than trying to give illegal aliens drivers license and allow them to vote, what did the Democrats do specifically to solve the problem........?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The fact that Bush isn't running again doesn't stop any politician including him from making political decisions, and the republicans are in charge so the responsibility is theirs not the Dems! Neither party wants to offend the mexicans so they are putting their politcal designs infront of the will of the people.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> The fact that Bush isn't running again doesn't stop any politician including him from making political decisions, and the republicans are in charge so the responsibility is theirs not the Dems! Neither party wants to offend the mexicans so they are putting their politcal designs infront of the will of the people.


Oh, I see.......... well why don't the Democrats just go home then if they have no responsibilities. Both parties have a responsibility regardless of who is in the White House. So I'll ask you the question again since you seem to want to side step it ....... what did the Democrats do specifically to solve the problem.

Let me save you the problem of trying to get out of a answer.....they did nothing. Neither party is willing to anger a huge voting block so nothing is being done. To blame the situation on just one party is narrow minded. You think Barbara Boxer wants to piss off the Hispanic vote in California or Tom Delay make them mad in Texas??????? The only solution as I see it is more action like the Minutemen, which focuses attention on the problem for the public to see. Then maybe, just maybe pressure will be brought to bear on the congress.


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

I had to delete the rest of this post except



> DUH! Geta a clue


Make non profane sensible posts or go away, we need discussion not the f word in any form


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Democrats are mad because the AVERAGE American is getting smarter and they're not buying alot of this under handed stuff, that just so happens to come up as people are positioning themselves or others in their party for positions in government.
The WWF isn't real, there's no easter bunny,no tooth ferry etc...
It's funny what you believe in when you don't know better.
The Clinton folk's helped the easter bunny believers see it for what it really was. 
So the Democrats are looking around for 8th graders that still believe in SANTA! 
Do you believe????


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

> The WWF isn't real, there's no easter bunny,no tooth ferry etc...


I asked my mom and she said you are a liar. She also said I am the most handsomest person in the world.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bobm

I noticed Dano2's post at lunch today, and would have removed most of it when I got home and could do that. Thanks, that needed to be done.

Goldhunter470 your last post is my type of humor.


----------



## goldhunter470 (Feb 25, 2005)

My post wasn't supposed to be funny!! It's the truth!! :lol:


----------



## Dano2 (Oct 8, 2002)

heh, heh, under handed stuff, you said it all there. thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Actually, if you look at all the historical polling data, which is worth about a hill beans, 39% is at least 2% higher than every single presidents low point since 1960. That is data by Gallop.


----------

